# What is your Favorite Food?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ok, we go out to eat about four times a week, sometimes more and I was just wondering... what's your favorite food? Is it something your spouse/parent/grandparent cooks or something at your favorite restaurant?

My favorite home-cooked meal when I was young... my mum's Chicken Fricassee... I have never had anyone else make it for me... 

My favorite food is Seafood (soft-shell crabs, snow crab, gumbo, clam chowder, calamoari) Mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lasagna:* (my mother's) never in a Restaurant (Italians NEVER eat Italian out...just not the same)
*Pizza:* Cheese & Mushroom
*Margaritas:* Salted on the Rocks (Hey, got to drink something with all that food)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Lasagna:* (my mother's) never in a Restaurant (Italians NEVER eat Italian out...just not the same)
> *Pizza:* Cheese & Mushroom
> *Margaritas:* Salted on the Rocks (Hey, got to drink something with all that food)





Spoiler



Dang IIIIITT!


 I totally forgot my Strawberry Margs...frozen, no salt. Love anything with triple sec and tequila. YUM! Thanks sjc for reminding me.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love coconut shrimp and my mom's potato soup. Actually, I love all potato soup, but my mom's is the best. She makes it with homemade noodles. Oh, and I love my mom's lemon sponge cake. In case you can't tell, my mom is a good cook. She had a stroke several years ago, and for a while she couldn't remember how to make things, but she is starting remember now.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love sushi.
And frozen margaritas and mimosas and a well made bloody mary and a vanilla Stoli and coke.
I should really post more food ...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I love coconut shrimp and my mom's potato soup. Actually, I love all potato soup, but my mom's is the best. She makes it with homemade noodles. Oh, and I love my mom's lemon sponge cake. In case you can't tell, my mom is a good cook. She had a stroke several years ago, and for a while she couldn't remember how to make things, but she is starting remember now.


You are BLESSED. I have not had my Mum's food for over 12 years  Thank God your mom recovered her memory. I wish I had my mum's recipes, she had Alzheimer's and threw away a lot of things before I realized it... Only recipe I remember is her Baked Spaghetti and Baked Chili Dogs, my two brothers' favorite foods!  If I had known how fast things happen...  (I was too young I guess) God Bless you & your mom.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I love sushi.
> And frozen margaritas and mimosas and a well made bloody mary and a vanilla Stoli and coke.
> I should really post more food ...


Or...Not...  Hey it's YOUR post!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You are BLESSED. I have not had my Mum's food for over 12 years  Thank God your mom recovered her memory. I wish I had my mum's recipes, she had Alzheimer's and threw away a lot of things before I realized it... Only recipe I remember is her Baked Spaghetti and Baked Chili Dogs, my two brothers' favorite foods!  If I had known how fast things happen...  (I was too young I guess) God Bless you & your mom.


Thank you, Meredith.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> Thank you, Meredith.


You are so welcome. I am just smiling inside knowing you get to have your second chance with her, strokes are scary. I know you surely enjoy every minute you have to spend with her & those cakes and soups etc. tastes even better now I bet!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't even have to think twice: my mother's cheesecake. It's so good I want a huge piece; it's so rich it's -- almost -- difficult to finish that big slice. This is not one of those wimpy "fluffy" cheese cakes, or one of those dry, tasteless things that has to be topped with fruit or such to make it worth eating. This is dense, full of lots of cream cheese, sitting on top of a delicious graham cracker/cinnamon crust, has a bit more cinnamon dusted on top, and is finished with a sour cream topping that is added for the last few minutes of baking.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

NogDog, you are making me hungry!  

My favorite food is also cheesecake, New York style.  I am not so fortunate as you, and have to rely on the restaurant and store-bought variety.  Nothing disappoints like a slice of cheesecake that is not up to expectations.  It does nothing to satisfy the craving, but the calories are all still there.  

N


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

My Mom's Carrot Cake she has been gone for 21yrs now but every time I make her recipe, I have such fond memories of cooking with her. 

For eating out a really good steak or prime rib, YUM

For Drinks, good ole Ice Tea..


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My favorite food -- the edible kind -- anything edible -- haven't met a food yet I don't like.

If I HAD to pick a favorite it'd be Beef Curry -- started with mom's recipe and made it better (even she says so!).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Lobster Bisq, umm..


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

L Brandt said:


> My Mom's Carrot Cake she has been gone for 21yrs now but every time I make her recipe, I have such fond memories of cooking with her. For eating out a really good steak or prime rib, YUM
> For Drinks, good ole Ice Tea..


Seems like everyone LOVES/LOVED mom's cooking. I was hoping to inspire some good stories on this thread. I definitely have done that! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Anything that I catch, kill or grow myself.

I can hardly stand meat that isn't wild game.  Kind of like comparing store bought tomatoes with fresh tomatoes from the garden, no comparison.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have lots of favorites.
I am a big mashed potatoes fan..love them 
My Mom's Chili and potato salad..NOT at the same time of course lol
I really like chinese food.Low mein,sweet and sour chicken,fried rice.
My current thing is those lil pea pods lol I am always snacking on those.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Mongolian beef
murg makhani
chana masala
hummus
rice pilaf
teriyaki anything LOL
lamb, a bunch of different ways
cake


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite dish when mom was my cook, Roast Beef and Noodles.  Homemade noodles rolled up on the counter like a jelly roll and cut.  Mom has been gone for 17 years.

Current favorite food (I am the cook) Plain Lay's Potato Chips and Strawberries.  Ice Cream comes in a close third.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh! I forgot another favourite (although, that makes me wonder how much of a favourite it can really be). When I lived in OKC, I went to a restaurant called Nonna's. They had the best bleu cheese burger I have ever eaten. Instead of bleu cheese topping the burger, they had mixed it with the meat and then cooked it so every bite had that wonderful taste. And it was huge. Also, during dinner time they had the most fabulous blackberry duck.

And now I'm hungry.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Favorite food....POTATOES!
baked
fried
mashed
chipped
hot, cold or raw


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

raw? where is the jaw dropping smilie LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Favorite food....POTATOES!
> baked
> fried
> mashed
> ...


As a person born into a family called "O'Connor" I'll second that. I never met a potato I didn't like.

Except sweet potatoes. . . they're just wrong.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Oh! I forgot another favourite (although, that makes me wonder how much of a favourite it can really be). When I lived in OKC, I went to a restaurant called Nonna's. They had the best bleu cheese burger I have ever eaten. Instead of bleu cheese topping the burger, they had mixed it with the meat and then cooked it so every bite had that wonderful taste. And it was huge. Also, during dinner time they had the most fabulous blackberry duck.
> 
> And now I'm hungry.


Alas -- we have a Nonna's here in the Metro East too -- entirely different I'm afraid. No blue cheese burgers -- but they do have one of the very best cannelloni in the metro St Louis Area -- which is saying a lot considering St Louis is famous for "The Hill" -- a wonderful Italian enclave.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a person born into a family called "O'Connor" I'll second that. I never met a potato I didn't like.
> 
> Except sweet potatoes. . . they're just wrong.


I forgot to add Sweet...I love those too. I'm not Irish but should have been. Everybody assumes I am because I have red hair and green eyes.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a person born into a family called "O'Connor" I'll second that. I never met a potato I didn't like.
> 
> Except sweet potatoes. . . they're just wrong.


but they are so yummy mashed with butter and cinnamon


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> but they are so yummy mashed with butter and cinnamon


In my mouth they're disgusting and there's nothing that can be put on them to make them edible. Triggers a gag reflex. As do lima beans and, to a lesser extent, peas; though I've learned to deal with peas. Still, I'll never like them.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Lima beans and peas are on my worse food list.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have that reaction to cooked spinach. Should never have eaten it when I had morning sickness, it's been ruined for me ever since LOL


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Favorite food....POTATOES!
> baked
> fried
> mashed
> ...


I love raw potatoes! When I was a kid and my mom was cooking something with potatoes for dinner, we would always eat raw pieces with salt on them while we were cutting them up. I do NOT like lima beans either.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You are BLESSED. I have not had my Mum's food for over 12 years  Thank God your mom recovered her memory. I wish I had my mum's recipes, she had Alzheimer's and threw away a lot of things before I realized it... Only recipe I remember is her Baked Spaghetti and Baked Chili Dogs, my two brothers' favorite foods!  If I had known how fast things happen...  (I was too young I guess) God Bless you & your mom.


OMG! I sometimes wonder how it is that you get into these things.... Baked Chili Dogs!!  Man! That makes me want a Hotdog really, really bad! Baked skettie!! OMG!! But nothing could ever beat my grandma's sketti and cheese... that's what she called it because she was Cajun and didn't speak English very well... what a cook! Her skettie and cheese was heavenly, but so was her shrimp cornbread, her beef stew, her fried chicken, her yellow cake with fudge frosting, her jambalaya, her crawfish etouffee (spelling??).... drooooooool. 


Cowgirl said:


> Lima beans and peas are on my worse food list.


You just never ate my grandma's lima beans . Mmmmmm. And chicken and rice and gravy and I'm starving... but I don't like peas either.  Yuck on peas!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I could eat peas before I could eat lima beans.  And Succotash (creamed corn with Lima Beans) ..yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a person born into a family called "O'Connor" I'll second that. I never met a potato I didn't like.
> 
> Except sweet potatoes. . . they're just wrong.


My Grandmother was an O'Connor and I know just what you mean about potatoes. Nothing like mash potatoes and country fried chicken. Not exactly the healthiest but oh so good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

All you people who don't like peas:    I'll bet you've just been served those mushy disgusting canned ones....  if you actually pick a peapod from the vine and eat freshly shelled peas, still warm from the sun, I bet you'd change your mind!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> All you people who don't like peas: I'll bet you've just been served those mushy disgusting canned ones.... if you actually pick a peapod from the vine and eat freshly shelled peas, still warm from the sun, I bet you'd change your mind!


Hmmmmmmmmm.... sounds like you may have a garden Susan.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.... sounds like you may have a garden Susan.


Guilty. 

There was actually a thread a while back about vegetable gardens, and what everybody had growing in theirs.



Spoiler



Besides weeds.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Guilty.
> 
> There was actually a thread a while back about vegetable gardens, and what everybody had growing in theirs.
> 
> ...


I grew up with lots of gardens! I remember hiding in the itchy okra when playing hide-n-seek with my brothers. My dad grew, peppers, okra, corn, greens, tomatoes, potatoes, snap beans... He had hotbeds too where we grew plants in the winter. He was pretty much a vegetarian. I loved his fresh vegetables. I don't think he grew peas though.  But fresh veggies are PERFECT from the garden!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems that through out my life iI've had a lot of different favorite foods.  Currently its ground beef and fried potatoes with beans and tortilla.  Oh and chocolate cake is ALWAYS my favorite food...does it count as a food?  I also love toast and cheese on anything.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> Oh and chocolate cake is ALWAYS my favorite food...does it count as a food?


LOL! THAT has to be one of the funniest questions I've ever heard! 

How could it NOT count?!?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

cake is it's own food group LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> cake is it's own food group LOL


especially when it's chocolate!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hmmm well chocolate is it's own food group too, so does that mean chocolate cake is in a class all it's own? 


LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> hmmm well chocolate is it's own food group too, so does that mean chocolate cake is in a class all it's own?
> LOL


German Chocolate Cake! 
But Strawberry is actually my fave, my Mum baked me a strawberry cake every year with cream cheese frosting ( I think when I was little it may have been buttercream) I have always baked one for my DD too.  She gets her very own cake and the rest of us share a big one.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I actually prefer white cake most of the time. Although I do love my homemade chocolate cake.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I actually prefer white cake most of the time. Although I do love my homemade chocolate cake.


There's always white chocolate cake...


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> cake is it's own food group LOL


Oooh, cake... that reminds me that I need to make sure that Mom makes me one of her fantastic lemon sponge cakes for my b-day next month. I'm going to be 30, after all, and I deserve a treat!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I love mashed potatoes, am a major pizza freak, and can't get enough of that Yoo Hoo chocolate water drink.  I found a place where they sold coconut Yoo Hoos and would drink a coconut and a chocolate drink at the same time.  A swallow of coconut, then a swallow of chocolate, until they are all gone...  Heaven  

I will not even go near liver or sushi...


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I love raw potatoes! When I was a kid and my mom was cooking something with potatoes for dinner, we would always eat raw pieces with salt on them while we were cutting them up. I


I am no longer a kid, but I still do this. When I am at my Mom's for Thankgiving and Christmas she will peel, clean, and cut one just for me to munch on as an appetizer.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I could eat peas before I could eat lima beans. And Succotash (creamed corn with Lima Beans) ..yuck yuck yuck!


My mom used to make succotash with whole kernel corn, so I'd pick out the corn and leave the beans, but you are talking about green limas, no? I was speaking of the big, dried ones that get all huge and white kind of like soup and flavored with ham or bacon. A good thing for cowboys and cowgirls to eat around the campfire while roasting up some bar-b-cued rattlesnake. Ymmmmm. Good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> All you people who don't like peas: I'll bet you've just been served those mushy disgusting canned ones.... if you actually pick a peapod from the vine and eat freshly shelled peas, still warm from the sun, I bet you'd change your mind!


Nope. Mom always bought fresh, or at worst, frozen. Never had canned. Still never liked 'em. Though, as I say, unlike lima beans and sweet potatoes, I can eat them to be polite. 
We have snow peas growing right now. I don't mind them in a stir fry, as long as the peas haven't gotten very big. The problem for me is the consistency more than the taste. . .and snow peas are completely different in that category.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> cake is it's own food group LOL


I always thought Cake was all the food groups! 
I remember the old Bill Cosby spiel -- cake -- let's see Eggs, Milk, Flour -- BREAKFAST!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

my mother had the best lima bean recipe - kind of a boston baked lima beans - it was slightly sweet -- they were the best and I have never been able to even get close to the recipe.  My Aunt made a baked spaghetti that was to die for - I asked her once how she made it and she didn't remember - she just threw things together ... boo

If the person who posted that their favorite was fricassee chicken - do you have a recipe - I have been on a search for that for years - one that tastes like what I remember as a kid too.  

My dad made the best best best duck with orange sauce - and goose - I think those were my absolute favorites ever -- he would make the duck for my birthday every year


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

rho said:


> my mother had the best lima bean recipe - kind of a boston baked lima beans - it was slightly sweet -- they were the best and I have never been able to even get close to the recipe. My Aunt made a baked spaghetti that was to die for - I asked her once how she made it and she didn't remember - she just threw things together ... boo
> If the person who posted that their favorite was fricassee chicken - do you have a recipe - I have been on a search for that for years - one that tastes like what I remember as a kid too.
> My dad made the best best best duck with orange sauce - and goose - I think those were my absolute favorites ever -- he would make the duck for my birthday every year


No, sorry I don't. It was my Mum's recipe, she made it for me.  She developed Alzheimer's and must have thrown away her little recipe box, which I always saw on the shelf but never saw her open.... she KNEW her recipes. Her family was from France and some of the recipes were in French, handwritten... lovely... all gone now. Chicken Fricassee was MY birhtday dish! I do remember the recipes to my two brothers' birthday dishes... but never knew my own.  I have not had that dish in years! I wish someone would make it for me too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> my mother had the best lima bean recipe


No offense to your mom, rho. . . . .but those words just don't compute in my brain.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm with you Ann. I think the worst foods have hijacked the best foods thread. Sorry...I might have started it with the Lima beans


Ann in Arlington said:


> No offense to your mom, rho. . . . .but those words just don't compute in my brain.


I'm with you Ann. 
I think the worst foods have hijacked the best foods thread. Sorry...I might have started it with the Lima beans


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> Oooh, cake... that reminds me that I need to make sure that Mom makes me one of her fantastic lemon sponge cakes for my b-day next month. I'm going to be 30, after all, and I deserve a treat!


That's what my birthday cake is too!! The rest of the year I'm a chocolate fan, but when I was a kid, a friend of my mom's always made me this fabulous lemon cake for my birthday.... moist and rich and soooo yummy.... and when she retired to Florida 20 years ago, I pleaded with her for the recipe.

So now I make it myself.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm with you Ann. I think the worst foods have hijacked the best foods thread. Sorry...I might have started it with the Lima beans.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> I am no longer a kid, but I still do this. When I am at my Mom's for Thankgiving and Christmas she will peel, clean, and cut one just for me to munch on as an appetizer.


Every time I'm making mashed potatoes, and have cubed potatoes in water about to put them on the stove to cook, DD's dad wanders past and swipes a couple from the pot.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

rho said:


> If the person who posted that their favorite was fricassee chicken - do you have a recipe - I have been on a search for that for years - one that tastes like what I remember as a kid too.


Since Meredith doesn't have it, maybe I can help. I make chicken fricassee in a couple of different variations. What do you remember about your mom's recipe? What main ingredients other than chicken do you recall, and what did she serve it with? I'll send you the recipe I have that sounds most similar.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Since Meredith doesn't have it, maybe I can help. I make chicken fricassee in a couple of different variations. What do you remember about your mom's recipe? What main ingredients other than chicken do you recall, and what did she serve it with? I'll send you the recipe I have that sounds most similar.


Uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh.....SUSAN?! What about meeeeee?    

 just in case you wanna know my mum served it over rice (family was Louisiana rice farmers... ) and it, it, it... was WUNDERFUUUUUL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh.....SUSAN?! What about meeeeee?


LOL! Sorry! You'll have to answer the same question then, about main ingredients you might remember and such.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Sorry! You'll have to answer the same question then, about main ingredients you might remember and such.


I did edit it, but did not realize you were posting at the same time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I did edit it, but did not realize you were posting at the same time.


That's happened to me too. 

So are there any other ingredients you remember in with the chicken? Any vegetable?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That's happened to me too.
> 
> So are there any other ingredients you remember in with the chicken? Any vegetable?


Well, I'll PM you what I remember.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I always thought Cake was all the food groups!
> I remember the old Bill Cosby spiel -- cake -- let's see Eggs, Milk, Flour -- BREAKFAST!!


  Ha ha! I just saw that spiel for the first time recently, watching one of Bill Cosby's comedy shows from the 1980s. I couldn't stop laughing! 

N


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That's what my birthday cake is too!! The rest of the year I'm a chocolate fan, but when I was a kid, a friend of my mom's always made me this fabulous lemon cake for my birthday.... moist and rich and soooo yummy.... and when she retired to Florida 20 years ago, I pleaded with her for the recipe.
> 
> So now I make it myself.


And now you guys are making me want to bake a lemon cake.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

One of my favorite food is Yakitori, Japanese style grilled chicken. I love my mom's cooking but she doesn't make this. When I was 11/12, I went to buy Yakitori for my snack. lol. I don't think any kid will buy this for a snack. lol.
























Oh and Kushikatsu, Japanese-style of deep-fried kabob. These are so good. Not all Kushikatsu resturants are good though. I'm lucky to find the best one near my house in Japan.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> And now you guys are making me want to bake a lemon cake.


I loooove lemon cake! Especially the lemon pound cake or lemon poppy seed... ymmmm. But the post below with the pictures? OMG! I just ate and was going to post about it, now I can't remember what I even ate for lunch!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Last year my daughters asked their grandmother (my mom) to teach them how to make one of their favorite dish. When they went to spend a night at my mom's house, my mom taught them how to make it. I told my daughter's to take a video and pictures of everything.  So now we have a step by step video with my mom.    We have to ask her for other recipes too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Shizu said:


> Last year my daughters asked their grandmother (my mom) to teach them how to make one of their favorite dish. When they went to spend a night at my mom's house, my mom taught them how to make it. I told my daughter's to take a video and pictures of everything. So now we have a step by step video with my mom.  We have to ask her for other recipes too.


Wow! Awesome idea! I did the same last two years with my MIL and my DD making Christmas candy, Pralines, Bourbon Balls, Fudge... You should put your recipe on the Family Recipe Thread


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! Awesome idea! I did the same last two years with my MIL and my DD making Christmas candy, Pralines, Bourbon Balls, Fudge... You should put your recipe on the Family Recipe Thread




I didn't know you have that thread.  The recipe my daughters asked was this dish, Chinese rice wrapped in bamboo leaves, and you can buy it in the store or eat in the restaurant but my mom's are the best, of course. LOL. The way my mom made is a little different and it will be easier with video. I have other recipe I could post there though.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

My moms homemade macaroni and cheese.
My moms goulash. Literally whenever she tells one of us we can pick what she makes for dinner I ALWAYS pick her goulash.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> And now you guys are making me want to bake a lemon cake.


Or you could just wait three weeks and come to DC and share mine.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I didn't know you have that thread.  The recipe my daughters asked was this dish, Chinese rice wrapped in bamboo leaves, and you can buy it in the store or eat in the restaurant but my mom's are the best, of course. LOL. The way my mom made is a little different and it will be easier with video. I have other recipe I could post there though.


Great! the more the "Merry-er" Hehe


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Or you could just wait three weeks and come to DC and share mine.


When's your birthday?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> All you people who don't like peas: I'll bet you've just been served those mushy disgusting canned ones.... if you actually pick a peapod from the vine and eat freshly shelled peas, still warm from the sun, I bet you'd change your mind!


Or just be weird like Sugar,pick them before they get too big and are still sweet and eat the whole thing. lol or not hehe


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> When's your birthday?


July 19, which will also be National Ice Cream Day this year!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> July 19, which will also be National Ice Cream Day this year!


I did not know there was such a day as Ice cream day. I think that is an amazing National Holiday!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I did not know there was such a day as Ice cream day.


I didn't either until my dad told me about it only a few hours before I posted that. 

Maybe I should do without my usual lemon cake and go for a Baskin-Robbins ice cream cake this time.... nahhh.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Food Porkypine Balls ( gm with bell peppers and rice and seasoning smothered in tomato sauce,rolled into fist sized balls),fudge, shrimp jalp. cornbread,bannana puddin,spegettes and meat ballsa,meat loaf,bannana butt bread,field peas,mexi-corn,Lipton Tea...Captain Morgans rum an coke and frozen marqs (jose c. preferred)  hungry I am ..lets eat says I  vw


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> July 19, which will also be National Ice Cream Day this year!


Sorry, you know I have been gone a while. I just read this, so I will find a special birthday Comment for you. BR ice cream cake is good, I had one for my 28th B-day I only remember this because I saw the picture just the other day.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> All you people who don't like peas: I'll bet you've just been served those mushy disgusting canned ones.... if you actually pick a peapod from the vine and eat freshly shelled peas, still warm from the sun, I bet you'd change your mind!


Believe it or not, I quite like canned peas, but find fresh peas inedible unless they are cooked into something like a stew, pot pie, fried rice, etc. such that you are not really tasting them specifically. Go figure.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

LOBSTER....octopus,any seafood, sushi,
Spanish food(not Mexican). 
CHOCOLATE CAKE....  Now I'm hungry


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Filet Mignon (Med Rare) surrounded by a Port Wine Demi-Glaze topped with crumbled Maytag Blue Cheese. Fresh Steamed Asparagus and a Caesar Salad go well with this dish too!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

cheeki said:


> LOBSTER....octopus,any seafood, sushi,
> Spanish food(not Mexican).
> CHOCOLATE CAKE.... Now I'm hungry


MMMMM, I love Mexican Food no matter what language it speaks.  And chocolate cake with vanilla bean ice cream. I LOVE SHRIMP: Fried, Sauteed, Boiled, Broiled, Grilled, Buttered, Battered, Skewered, Et tu fade (that's Latin), Jumbo Liah (that's French), Gumboed... anyway but raw (that Susheed).


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I love too many foods to choose one.  I love: Seafood, Asian, Middle Eastern, Greek, Italiana, Mexican, and good ol' BBQ... and it all goes good with a pint of Guinness!

Sailor


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I LOVE DQ's chili-cheese dogs with onions and mustard.There is absolutely no rationalization that makes them healthy food, but I don't care.  Love 'em.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Believe it or not, I quite like canned peas, but find fresh peas inedible unless they are cooked into something like a stew, pot pie, fried rice, etc. such that you are not really tasting them specifically. Go figure.


Funny how tastes differ. I find canned ones inedible unless they're either in an omelet or in beef stew, so that you're not as aware of the mushiness.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Funny how tastes differ. I find canned ones inedible unless they're either in an omelet or in beef stew, so that you're not as aware of the mushiness.


Hmmmmm.... peas in an omelet Never heard of that before.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

My Fathers fav meal an now mine, sausage, eggs, biscuits mixed together with gravy on top! i know its a heart attack meal


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Another of my favorite foods is black raspberries. I haven't had a chance to pick any yet this year.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Angel Food cake with strawberries on it. My mother made it for me on my birthday every year. It isn't the same without her. She actually made the cake, not one bought at the store. I'm not really a cook, so the store bought cakes just aren't as good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> Another of my favorite foods is black raspberries. I haven't had a chance to pick any yet this year.


My husband put blackberry bushes in our back yard. . . the birds love 'em. We never get to eat any.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmmm.... peas in an omelet Never heard of that before.


Works great with bits of crumbled bacon.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My husband put blackberry bushes in our back yard. . . the birds love 'em. We never get to eat any.


Not the same as black raspberries... (which I also lose to the wildlife, mostly )

BUT I recently discovered that Giant sells Black Raspberry ice cream (house brand), and it's dee-lish!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

When I was in college, there was this little ice cream store, way out in the middle of nowhere, that I visited with one of my roommates. I got a black raspberry ice cream in a pretzel cone. It was sooooo good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now I'm wondering whether Baskin-Robbins or any other such store carries black raspberry ice cream. I'd love a cone every once in a while, but I really don't need to be buying half-gallon containers.....

Anybody know of one?

(And by the way, isn't B-R supposed to actually _carry_ 31 flavors of _ice cream_? The last couple of times I was there they had maybe a dozen, plus a dozen non-fat versions , plus a dozen frozen yoghurt flavors  . Those don't count. )


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Now I'm wondering whether Baskin-Robbins or any other such store carries black raspberry ice cream. I'd love a cone every once in a while, but I really don't need to be buying half-gallon containers.....
> 
> Anybody know of one?
> 
> (And by the way, isn't B-R supposed to actually _carry_ 31 flavors of _ice cream_? The last couple of times I was there they had maybe a dozen, plus a dozen non-fat versions , plus a dozen frozen yoghurt flavors  . Those don't count. )


I haven't had it for a while, but Godiva makes a black raspberry and white chocolate swirl ice cream. It has little pieces of dark chocolate in it too, if I remember correctly. I think that I've found it at Wal-Mart and Krogers. It was good, but you could only buy it in little containers.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I haven't had it for a while, but Godiva makes a black raspberry and white chocolate swirl ice cream. It has little pieces of dark chocolate in it too, if I remember correctly. I think that I've found it at Wal-Mart and Krogers. It was good, but you could only buy it in little containers.


Little containers would be perfect. I don't need the temptation of a half-gallon sitting in the freezer. I don't think there are Krogers around here, but there's a Walmart ten minutes away.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Little containers would be perfect. I don't need the temptation of a half-gallon sitting in the freezer. I don't think there are Krogers around here, but there's a Walmart ten minutes away....
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, Miss Susan, have you ever tried Baskin and Robbins' chocolate raspberry truffle? OMG!! It's incredible, but seasonal and there are no Baskins up around these parts at all... anywhere... it's awful


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Little containers would be perfect. I don't need the temptation of a half-gallon sitting in the freezer. I don't think there are Krogers around here, but there's a Walmart ten minutes away....
> Thanks!


You actually act like you are running right out to grab some!  Now, Susan is that how you equal out your delicious boiled egg and cashews.... add a bit of frozen creamed berries and a li'l bit 'o ice!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Susan, have you ever tried Baskin and Robbins' chocolate raspberry truffle? OMG!! It's incredible, but seasonal and there are no Baskins up around these parts at all... anywhere... it's awful


Sounds like a good reason to pack up and move. 

I like berries, and I like chocolate, but I've never thought the flavors went all that well together. I don't get chocolate-dipped strawberries at all. Still, I'd try this ice cream at least once....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You actually act like you are running right out to grab some!  Now, Susan is that how you equal out your delicious boiled egg and cashews.... add a bit of frozen creamed berries and a li'l bit 'o ice!


LOL! Nope, not today... still have some lemon sherbet in the freezer... but next time I want dessert, I'll try this (or maybe see if B-R has that stuff that Brendan recommended, depending on what he meant by "seasonal").

(Can't do 10 p.m. dessert runs anyway even if I wanted to, 'cause DD is asleep after eight-ish.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds like a good reason to pack up and move.
> 
> I like berries, and I like chocolate, but I've never thought the flavors went all that well together. I don't get chocolate-dipped strawberries at all. Still, I'd try this ice cream at least once....


Obviously, Miss Susan, you've never had them fed to you while floating down the Nile on a royal barq. HA! LOL.
Oh, seasonal means that they don't have it all the time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! Nope, not today... still have some lemon sherbet in the freezer... but next time I want dessert, I'll try this (or maybe see if B-R has that stuff that Brendan recommended, depending on what he meant by "seasonal").
> (Can't do 10 p.m. dessert runs anyway even if I wanted to, 'cause DD is asleep after eight-ish.)


Mmmmmm.... Lemon sherbert! Do you get Blue Bell Ice cream? I swear my fave is Chocolate-Covered Cherry by BB... it has these tiny heart shaped chocolates with the juicy cherry ooze from Chocolate Covered Cherries in it! DEVINE!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Obviously, Miss Susan, you've never had them fed to you while floating down the Nile on a royal barq. HA! LOL.


Uh.... no... have you??

But I _have_ been fed peeled grapes...



Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, seasonal means that they don't have it all the time.


No kidding.  I was wondering WHAT season. As in, do they only have it around Christmas, or maybe Valentine's Day?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Obviously, Miss Susan, you've never had them fed to you while floating down the Nile on a royal barq. HA! LOL.
> Oh, seasonal means that they don't have it all the time.


Ok we don't have BR here we have Kaliedescoops I think.... but I think Susan meant WHAT SEASON?? I wanna know to, do tell...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Uh.... no... have you??
> But I _have_ been fed peeled grapes...
> No kidding.  I was wondering WHAT season. As in, do they only have it around Christmas, or maybe Valentine's Day?


Hey! I did not know that anyone else has had peeled grapes!  My ex used to feed them to me...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mmmmmm.... Lemon sherbert! Do you get Blue Bell Ice cream? I swear my fave is Chocolate-Covered Cherry by BB... it has these tiny heart shaped chocolates with the juicy cherry ooze from Chocolate Covered Cherries in it! DEVINE!!!!!


I'm not sure... I've heard of Blue Bell but have no idea if the stores around here carry it. I don't think my regular supermarket does.

But chocolate-covered cherries fall into the not-my-cup-of-tea category, see a few posts ago. What other good flavors does BB have?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Kaliedescoops


What a great name for an ice cream store!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Uh.... no... have you??
> 
> But I _have_ been fed peeled grapes...
> 
> No kidding.  I was wondering WHAT season. As in, do they only have it around Christmas, or maybe Valentine's Day?


Only in my dreams.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey! I did not know that anyone else has had peeled grapes!  My ex used to feed them to me...


Does the new DH know about this? 

More importantly, does he carry on the tradition??


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Only in my dreams.


Oh, sorry, Miss Susan. I don't know what season or when they put it out. That's the sad thing. It's hit or miss whenever I get on my horse and ride into the big city. I've only eaten it about five or six times over the past 20 years, but it's well worth remembering and I check every B & R I happen to see.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, sorry, Miss Susan. I don't know what season or when they put it out. That's the sad thing. It's hit or miss whenever I get on my horse and ride into the big city. I've only eaten it about five or six times over the past 20 years, but it's well worth remembering and I check every B & R I happen to see.


Ahhh... well, I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not sure... I've heard of Blue Bell but have no idea if the stores around here carry it. I don't think my regular supermarket does.
> But chocolate-covered cherries fall into the not-my-cup-of-tea category, see a few posts ago. What other good flavors does BB have?


OK, I gotcha, I read that, but there are no cherries...  I only like Bing cherries. And I don't really do the chocolate-covered fruits either, fruit does not "absorb" chocolate like pretzels or graham crackers!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Does the new DH know about this?
> More importantly, does he carry on the tradition??


Weeeellll, I have only had one hubby, but he and ex are really close... weird! And I am sure they exchange stories, but my hubby thinks I don't like grapes.... sshhhhh.... don't tell 'em


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK, I gotcha, I read that, but there are no cherries...  I only like Bing cherries. And I don't really do the chocolate-covered fruits either, fruit does not "absorb" chocolate like pretzels or graham crackers!


It's called Chocolate-Covered Cherry but there are no cherries?? Oh-kay....  Very strange. 

Grahams with chocolate are wonderful. Pretzels don't go as well, to me, because of the salty-chocolaty combination.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Weeeellll, I have only had one hubby, but he and ex are really close... weird! And I am sure they exchange stories, but my hubby thinks I don't like grapes.... sshhhhh.... don't tell 'em


Oh, sorry! Thought you meant an ex-hubby.

Scary when they're that close, isn't it?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It's called Chocolate-Covered Cherry but there are no cherries?? Oh-kay....  Very strange.
> Grahams with chocolate are wonderful. Pretzels don't go as well, to me, because of the salty-chocolaty combination.


I just love sweet and salty together! Well, you know how choc-cov-cherries have that oozy sweet stuff inside... that is what is in these, and they are heart-shaped!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

[quote author=Susan in VA link =topic=10491.msg209124#msg209124 date=1247020533]
Oh, sorry! Thought you meant an ex-hubby. 
Scary when they're that close, isn't it? 

[/quote]
They even hang-out watching movies after I go to bed... laughing and carrying on... my DD thinks it's cool! He buys all of my Favorite Snacks and brings them over and stocks my pantry... Even puts the M&Ms in my popcorn for me .... REALLY SCARY.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> They even hang-out watching movies after I go to bed... laughing and carrying on... my DD thinks it's cool! He buys all of my Favorite Snacks and brings them over and stocks my pantry... Even puts the M&Ms in my popcorn for me .... REALLY SCARY.


That is scary, Miss Merry. Really.... really.... really... scary....


----------

